

Treesheets finally became open source - ArekDymalski
https://github.com/aardappel/treesheets

======
databus
Is it common for a lot of the source code live in header files? E.g.
[https://github.com/aardappel/treesheets/blob/master/src/cell...](https://github.com/aardappel/treesheets/blob/master/src/cell.h)
I'm not being sarcastic, just curious if this is normally done these days.

~~~
Aardappel
It's not common. This is the inspiration: [http://strlen.com/java-style-
classes-in-c](http://strlen.com/java-style-classes-in-c)

~~~
databus
Thanks for that, good read.

------
ArekDymalski
I hope it'll boost the development of this awesome tool. Android port anyone?

